# [OT] SHFS una figata

## morellik

Avete mai provato SHFS?

Io l'ho provato questa mattina e sono rimasto allucinato   :Shocked: 

Sara' che sono ancora un giovincello scherzoso con la divisina da una parte  :Cool:  ,

ed ero abituato al vecchio NFS e AutoFS per vedere condivisi 

filesystem remoti. Poi ho provato shfs...una figata   :Very Happy: 

Posso montare via SSH qualsiasi filesystem remoto Linux sulla mia macchinuccia e accedo ai dati in modo rapido e sicuro. 

```
emerge shfs
```

e via come il vento--->

Ciauz

morellik

----------

## Josuke

Si è una figata, lo uso da un mesetto e funziona benissimo. Gran bel modulino  :Smile: 

----------

## shev

Mmmm, ne leggevo giusto in questi giorni da qualche parte... ero e sono ancora intenzionato seriamente a provarlo, quindi preparatevi che se ho problemi mi impossesso di  questo topic   :Laughing: 

----------

## koma

Mi potete spiegare con parole semplici  e normali di che si tratta?   :Shocked: 

Please! (non mandatemi a un sito semplicemente ditemi che è)

----------

## morellik

E' un pacchetto che ti permette di montare un file system linux 

di una macchina remota sul tuo pc in modo rapido e sicuro (utilizza il protocollo SSH) senza dover usare i servizi NFS.

(Credo siano parole semplici   :Wink:  )

CIauz

morellik

----------

## ScolaBirra

Bellissimo! Ora posso montarmi il mio account Sun sulla mia linux-box!

----------

## koma

shfsmount shelletta.org /mnt/sshd

password:

# konqueror /mnt/sshd

ENJOY  :Very Happy: 

----------

